# Hilfe Was ist isp config



## Zonk (15. Nov. 2007)

Servus also ich hab nun nen server schon seit 2 Monaten aber ich weiss nicht was ich mit isp config  anfangen soll was ist das kann mir da jemand helfen ich glaube till oder Planet fox haben da sehr viel ahnung würde mich auch freuen wenn mich jemand in landshut besuchen kommt für geld natürlich....

was kann ich mit isp config machen habe nun schon 10 kunden die ich hosten soll bitte um hilfe

gruss zonk


----------



## planet_fox (15. Nov. 2007)

Schau mal hier

http://ispconfig.de/index.htm und hier  http://ispconfig.de/features.htm


Installationsupport gibts hier

Projektfarm GmbH bietet eine große Bandbreite an Unterstützungsmöglichkeiten                an. E-Mail und Remote Unterstützung sowie Hilfe und Beratung                zur Installation und Training. Wenn Sie Fragen haben kontaktieren                Sie uns doch einfach per                E-Mail.

*ISPConfig Remote Installations-Unterstützung*

             Installation von ISPConfig auf einer dieser Linux Distributionen:                DEBIAN, SuSE, Fedora, Mandriva, Ubuntu durch die ISPConfig Entwickler                von projektfarm GmbH (Falko and Till).
              Preis: € 79,00


----------

